# Cheap 12" Air Cylinder Needed



## porsche986 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been able to use converted door closers on all of my props so far but they only have about a 7" stroke. I need to find one with a 11"-12" stroke for my new build. Does anyone have a source for cheap pneumatic cylinders? I don't need stainless or anything fancy. It's a light-duty application. Under $30 would be ideal.

Thx!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

heres a 14" http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G15538


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

If you're used to converting door closers, Why not use a bicycle pump? Walmart has a nice one for like $8 that converts easily! Since it is light duty, it should work for you. You may need to use a return spring unless the weight of the prop will return it like a trash can trauma. A good return spring can be found on a dishwasher door.


----------



## porsche986 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Thanks for the help!*

I will probably go with the 14" Bimba but I might use the pump idea for something else.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Be aware that 14" Bimba seems to have a nose mount. I purchased one from another distributor a couple of years ago and got surprised by that fact.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

And It's only 3/4 bore so don't expect it to push alot of weight. I made that mistake the first time I bought a cylinder.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.mcmaster.com/ will prolly have any kind of cylinder you need


----------



## porsche986 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the warnings. I'm going to at least try the bimba since the price is what I was looking for. The prop that I'm building is horizontal on a ball-bearing drawer slide so lifting power is not a problem.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Just make sure the props not too heavy or you're cylinder will end up like this:








By jrzmac at 2007-09-01


----------



## porsche986 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bummer! That shouldn't be a problem for what I'm using it for but thanks for the visual evidence.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Watch out as well, it requires 250 psi to operate. Thats a very large air compressor to generate that kind of pressure. Before buying, I would certainly find out if thats maximum pressure before it structurally fails, or if, in fact, that it needs that much to make it work.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

michael myers said:


> Watch out as well, it requires 250 psi to operate. Thats a very large air compressor to generate that kind of pressure. Before buying, I would certainly find out if thats maximum pressure before it structurally fails, or if, in fact, that it needs that much to make it work.


Also, that is a double action cylinder...It is going to require you to manually reset the prop after firing, or using a large spring (which mean leaving the retract port open) or using an ac or dc 4 way solenoid to control motion in both directions-open and close. Ain't it lots of fun to play with air? LOL!!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

It doesn't need 250psi. to operate. Thats the max. It'll work on as little as 30-40 psi, depending on the weight of the prop.


----------

